
Show HN: Choreographer-JS, a simple way to handle complicated animations - christinecha
https://christinecha.github.io/choreographer-js/
======
rajangdavis
This is pretty sweet using a desktop browser, but the animations can be a
little choppy on mobile. Is this more because of how mobile browsers work or
are there parts of the library that can be improved performance wise?

------
fimdomeio
this does not work with time based animations right? A tool that would be
really nice for developing time based animations would be one where you could
switch easily between time and mouse movement.

~~~
SparkyMcUnicorn
The documentation indicates that this library doesn't really handle the events
at all (which is great imo). The getting started has more info on this.

[https://github.com/christinecha/choreographer-js#get-
started](https://github.com/christinecha/choreographer-js#get-started)

Looks awesome!

------
porkloin
Just an FYI, the scroll-hacking on the home page doesn't work with arrow key
or hotkey based scrolling (for example, vimium or vimperator extensions for
j/k key scrolling) - obviously a small subset of users, but I know a lot of
non-dev users that use arrow keys or page up/down to scroll on web pages too.

~~~
ajacksified
Works with arrow keys on Chrome / OSX for me.

~~~
gt2
I'm on the same, Chrome/OSX, but arrow keys don't work for me on that page.

~~~
aditya42
You have to click on the page first because of how focusing works in Chrome
(you start with focus on the browser chrome, not page).

